# 누구와 당구를 쳤어 요?



## Jabicho

Hi Please, I need to know what does this phrase mean? It's part of a questionnaire made in korean lessons
I really appreciate all your help, thanks!


----------



## juiceholic

Hola Jabicho, mucho gusto encontrar un hispanohablante en foro coreano. Soy matias.
El frase dicho se puede traducir como: Con quién has jugado el billar? (o pull, no se como se dice en Bolivia  )
I hope it would help you. cheers.


----------



## Jabicho

Hola Matias! Un gusto igualmente! 
Gracias por la ayuda te quedo muy agradecido!


----------

